# W: Rhino tank treads



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey there, 

I am looking for a complete set of tank treads for a rhino. i have everything else but not the treads. if you have some spare please get in touch. 

I have a few things I could trade (some skeleton warriors, some space wolf bits) but am quite happy to pay, so just let me know what you would like. 

Rev


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi I'm not sure if this will help but i have the sides off the old old rhino which are just lying around?

View attachment 959934601


View attachment 959934602


View attachment 959934603


They may be the wrong size i havent seen a new rhino for awhile but im happy to trade for even 1 or 2 models


----------

